# RAM macbook air 2015



## l4crim (13 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir,
Je souhaite ajouter 4GB de RAM à mon macbook air de 2015, qui en a actuellement 4.
J'aimerai donc savoir quels modèles me conseillez vous?

J'ai vu ceci, qu'en pensez vous?
http://www.crucial.fr/fra/fr/apple-...C3-10600+Unbuffered+NON-ECC+1.35V+512Meg+x+64

Merci


----------



## l4crim (14 Octobre 2015)

Je viens de trouver ceci:

Crucial: http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00134655.html
Kingston: http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00167659.html

Elles sont bien compatibles avec le macbook air 2015? Si oui laquelle préférez vous?
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (14 Octobre 2015)

Aucune de tes références : la RAM est soudée sur les MBA, donc impossible à changer.


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2015)

Je confirme et si tu n'es pas convaincu, regarde ici les tutoriels de démontage/remontage... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/MacBook_Air


----------



## l4crim (14 Octobre 2015)

Ah dommage, merci quand même.


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2015)

C'est ballot, mais il fallait y penser en y réfléchissant bien avant de faire l'achat. Par défaut, depuis Mavericks, tout OS X demande pour être à l'aise ainsi que les logiciels 8 Go de mémoire.


----------



## l4crim (14 Octobre 2015)

Je n'ai pas fait cet achat car je l'ai gagné à un concours 
Peu importe, je vais le démonter ...


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2015)

l4crim a dit:


> Peu importe, je vais le démonter ...


Pourquoi faire, puisque tu ne pourras rien changer y compris la carte SSD qui à un format propriétaire et que tu ne trouveras nulle part ?


----------



## l4crim (14 Octobre 2015)

Dans ce cas je laisse tomber, c'est vraiment la politique d'Apple de ne pas pouvoir modifier ses composants 
J'avais pourtant réussi à changer de RAM et SSD sur un macbook pro il y a quelques années, mais je vois que ce n'est plus possible de nos jours sur le MBA...

En tout cas merci à vous


----------



## Sly54 (14 Octobre 2015)

Sur les MBP, c'est possible.
Ca ne l'est plus sur les MBPr, ni sur le MB, ni sur les MBA


----------



## l4crim (14 Octobre 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Sur les MBP, c'est possible.
> Ca ne l'est plus sur les MBPr, ni sur le MB, ni sur les MBA



Oui malheureusement, dans tout les cas les 8GB de RAM ne sont pas obligatoire sauf en cas retouche photos/vidéos ...


----------



## Sly54 (14 Octobre 2015)

l4crim a dit:


> Oui malheureusement, dans tout les cas les 8GB de RAM ne sont pas obligatoire sauf en cas retouche photos/vidéos ...


Euh… On en reparlera dans quelques années


----------



## l4crim (14 Octobre 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Euh… On en reparlera dans quelques années



J'ai toujours tourné avec 4GB de RAM, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis.
Si tu gardes ton mac moins de 5-6 ans ça fait l'affaire, ensuite tu le met en vente.


----------



## melaure (15 Octobre 2015)

Bienvenu dans le nouveau monde du jetable façon Apple Cook


----------



## melaure (15 Octobre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Quand tu vois comment le macbook 12 se vend, ils ne risquent pas de changer de stratégie.



Non et quand sur les sites non Mac ça trolle contre les pigeons qui achètent des Macs, ben on ne peut plus rien dire, car c'est malheureusement vrai ...


----------



## l4crim (15 Octobre 2015)

melaure a dit:


> Non et quand sur les sites non Mac ça trolle contre les pigeons qui achètent des Macs, ben on ne peut plus rien dire, car c'est malheureusement vrai ...



C'est clair, la seule chose que j'aime chez Apple c'est la qualité du produit et l'OS.


----------

